# Silhouette Cameo - Importing an Image?



## anicholls88 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all.
My Cameo arrived today and I'm playing around with it. I want to know how to take an image from Google and open it in the Silhouette Studio? I'm not worried about copywrite etc, as it's only a play-around copy for myself to print. I can't figure this out!


----------



## Wackamole (Jan 29, 2013)

Do a save as jpeg to a folder you use. Then open it in software. The cameo software has a trace option i believe to help separate the image from the back ground. Its similar to the new graphtec software i ve seen.


----------



## anicholls88 (Jan 27, 2013)

I can't seem to import it. It is a JPEG but it isn't showing when I try to open an image.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

anicholls88 said:


> I can't seem to import it. It is a JPEG but it isn't showing when I try to open an image.


 

Did you solve this problem Adam & How?


----------



## avismar (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi, I tend to save an image to my desktop then open up silhouette to half screen and drag the image onto the blank working area. I then choose the blue trace icon at the top right then choose the area around the image to trace then select trace. You should then be able to drag the original image away and be left with the traced image ready to cut. I hope this helps.


----------



## ladibug21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Adam, click the open folder icon in your silhouette studio software. At bottom of window where is says file type, select "All". Then select the file you want to look in and then the file you want to import. If image is small, I zoom in till I can see the details in a bigger size(dont resize the image just zoom in) Once its imported, it will probably have a white box around it. To cut the design out of the "box" select the trace tool(its in the second tool box from the top right side of screen, has a yellow rim with a blue cutout). It will help to select a solid type image with clean lines to work with at first. Click "Select Trace Area". Highlight the image and box. The image inside the box should turn yellow or at least have some yellow. It entire image is not yellow, increas the "High Pass Filter" threshhold till the entire image is yellow. At this point, depending on the image I will either select "Trace" or "Trace Outer Edge". If your image is completely filled in like a ball, use "Trace outer edge" as you just need the outer edge cut. It your image has interior cuts, like a doughnut, select "Trace" and the interior cuts will be made as well. Once the highlighted box goes away, click on your image and move it over. Just the outline should be left and you can then delete the original image. Once you succeed at this technique, play around the the Low Pass Filter settings. They do a similar job of cutting out your image and you just need to play around with them to see which one works best. Sometimes I do a side by side of each to see which cut a cleaner edge.


----------



## anicholls88 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ah that's perfect. Thank you so much!


----------



## slimsrib (May 3, 2013)

I am thinking of getting this cutter, I do png files a lot, can I still import the files or do I need to save designs as a jpeg only, which is not a problem, just wondering before I buy the cutter


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

slimsrib said:


> I am thinking of getting this cutter, I do png files a lot, can I still import the files or do I need to save designs as a jpeg only, which is not a problem, just wondering before I buy the cutter


 


Yes indeed you can....


----------



## southerngirlss (May 26, 2013)

We just purchased this cutter but so far, it is cutting ABOVE the image slightly. 
It seems to be able to do alot of things if we can figure out how to get it to cut in the right place

How have ya'll found it to do on fabric?

Thanks!


----------

